

Marijuana residue found in 400 year old pipes belonging to William Shakespeare - nateguchi
http://www.independent.co.uk/arts-entertainment/theatre-dance/features/william-shakespeare-high-cannabis-marijuana-stoned-plays-hamlet-macbeth-romeo-juliet-stratford-10446510.html

======
hga
You don't suppose they considered the hypothesis that in modern times someone
who had access to those 4 pipes didn't say "Let's get high using Shakespeare's
pipes!"

